# An overlooked symbol of the old civilization



## Catalyst (Dec 29, 2020)

​Greetings everyone! I have just finished translating a recently published article from tart-aria.info about the symbol of an 8-pointed star and a moon (crescent). The article is big, and has nearly 100 high-quality images inside, so unfortunately I can’t post a full copy of it (as it is very hard and time-consuming to manually re-upload and adjust every single image, while the forum's interface sometimes even crashes when I upload too many photos). So here is a short summary of what to expect from it (you'll find the link at the bottom):

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_It is hard to refute the fact that over the recent years, numerous facts of historical falsifications have been found out, starting from the end of the 19th century and earlier. The deeper we dive in time, the more distorted official historical position becomes. Each day, more and more people come to conclusion that some time ago, there was a single unified civilization and culture, which eventually became destroyed and fractured into many pieces by some force. There are numerous views on its original name, including titles like Tartaria, Scythia, Sarmatia, Slavic-Aryan Empire and others. However, no matter what name it really had, much more important is the fact that something great and colossal existed and unified people of the past.

Either way, at a certain point of time, some forces managed to radically change the course of human history, and unfortunately, we know almost no details of how exactly it happened. Hints and echoes of the past, gathered bit by bit, reveal that people of the recent past went through a global war and several planetary catastrophes. However, as skeptically-minded readers will notice, it is quite hard to prove, and to some seems unreal at all.

Nevertheless, there are things capable of surviving any war or cataclysm, concurrently storing a lot of valuable information inside. You may have probably heard a phrase of one smart person which states that «the world is ruled by symbols». It is the symbols that we are going to talk about. Symbols can change their color, shape, governmental or religious affiliation, but they never disappear forever. I will use this feature as a key for revealing some mysteries of the past. And one particular symbol will help me with this task – the symbol of an 8-pointed star and a moon (crescent)._




_

_

​Throughout the article, the author points out various historical discrepancies and understatements related to this symbol, by comparing illustrations and artifacts taken from different sources.












​The author tries to prove that the symbol of 8-pointed star and moon (crescent) was very wide-spread and most probably was the very genuine symbol of the old empire that we’ve been looking for.











​The article presents proofs that the considered symbol was at some point of time forced out and replaced mainly with the symbol of two-headed eagle (sometimes it’s one-headed).



​The final part of it looks into various books on the infamous planetary cataclysm, and its connection to the confrontation of civilizations, that led to the situation we are dealing with nowadays.






​The article also presents curious images that hint at usage of advanced weapons by our ancestors.






​At the end, a bold hypothesis is proposed, that connects our moon, the symbol, and the planetary cataclysm/war of civilizations into one logical picture. Don’t want to spoil anything here, you need to read it yourself. It’s really worth it.

*Here is the link: **https://www.tart-aria.info/en/an-overlooked-symbol-of-the-old-civilization/*

*[If it will get a lot of views, I will try to figure out how to compile the whole article into one portable and uncompressed file (something like a PDF file but with clickable full-scale images). If you know how to do it, let me know.]*


----------



## NigeWz (Dec 30, 2020)

Check out David Talbot. He has a YT channel called 'Discourses On An Alien Sky'. He dives deep into this symbol. Well worth checking out, IMHO. Great post, thank you !


----------



## UnderTheOaks (Jan 1, 2021)

The Crescent and star is a known symbol of the Ottoman Empire and it had an 8 pointed star before the conquest of Constantinople.   Prior to being the Ottoman Empire which starts in 1453, it was The Byzantine Empire which had the double headed eagle flag.

Official narrative from wik peed is:

A period of reform called "Tanzimat", a time of constitutional reforms began in the Ottoman Empire in 1839 and ended in 1876, then they were defeated after the Turkish war of Independence, ww1, & genocide.

There is a moorish structure that was built in Baltimore in Druid Hill Park.  (picture below) The narrative says it was built in 1865 but was later torn down. Could there have been a recent time when the Ottoman Empire was building in the US?  Is it Tartaria? or should we be calling it the Ottoman Empire? are the copper domed "tartarian" buildings similar to the mosques of the Ottoman Empire?

Interesting that many of these magnificent structures are torn down after WWI, and US Architecture is different forever after?


















https://www.motleyturkey.com/where-does-the-crescent-and-the-star-icon-come-from/"*The symbols of the Constantinople* before the conquest are as follows: *double-headed eagle, four different cross icons, the crescent and the star."*



Map of Turkish Empire with Tartaria shown in the upper right corner



A Dutch map from 1635, referring to as "Turkish Empire"
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ottoman_Empire#/media/File:AMH-5633-KB_Map_of_the_Turkish_empire.jpg




Occupying British troops march past the Nusretiye mosque in Istanbul in 1920, as the Ottoman Empire collapses.
https://www.historytoday.com/miscellanies/ottoman-empire-20



Druid Hill Park Baltimore
Torn down in 1961 to make way for a parking lot
https://www.parkschool.net/about/archives/druid-hill-park-then-and-now/
More info plus the official narrative on the Druid Hill Park Bandstand:
https://www.hmdb.org/PhotoFullSize.asp?PhotoID=527708


----------



## NigeWz (Jan 2, 2021)

When it comes to the buildings and architecture, I think that all these so-called 'Empires' were essentially one-and-the-same. Tartaria was likely named so by the 'enemy' of the 'Tartarians' (more on that in a later post). The people who were hell-bent on the destruction of Tartary named it as such simply because they saw the Tartarians as 'demons'. Hence the references to 'Tartarus' in the BuyBull.


----------



## Catalyst (Jan 2, 2021)

UnderTheOaks said:


> The Crescent and star is a known symbol of the Ottoman Empire and it had an 8 pointed star before the conquest of Constantinople.   Prior to being the Ottoman Empire which starts in 1453, it was The Byzantine Empire which had the double headed eagle flag.
> 
> Official narrative from wik peed is:
> 
> ...



Not exactly sure what you are trying to say by this post, but anyway, no matter what official history tells us, we should take it with a grain of salt. I personally don't trust the official narrative and support the idea written in the article, that we should look at everything with our own eyes (and symbols are much more trustworthy than texts written by historians).

As for the Byzantine Empire (if it existed at all), the transition from one symbol to another could occur over an uncertain period of time. Moreover, no matter what artifact we are looking at (containing an eagle or a crescent), it is impossible to say which came first and which symbol out of two is older. But given the fact that the star and crescent symbol was replaced almost everywhere else with the double-headed eagle, I personally assume that the same happened in the "Byzantine Empire", no matter what is written in Wikipedia or history books.

------------------------------------------------------
Nice photo by the way (found a larger version):




I wonder, is that a crescent on its top?


----------



## UnderTheOaks (Jan 2, 2021)

[/QUOTE]

Not exactly sure what you are trying to say by this post, but anyway, no matter what official history tells us, we should take it with a grain of salt. I personally don't trust the official narrative and support the idea written in the article, that we should look at everything with our own eyes (and symbols are much more trustworthy than texts written by historians).



[/QUOTE]



That is exactly what I'm trying to say.  I am enjoying the information you are presenting.
What if during the Franco-Ottoman alliance, the Turkish Empire was already in New France building these structures.


----------



## Catalyst (Jan 2, 2021)

UnderTheOaks said:


> That is exactly what I'm trying to say.  I am enjoying the information you are presenting.
> What if during the Franco-Ottoman alliance, the Turkish Empire was already in New France building these structures.



Trying to figure out their multi-layered historical cobweb (weaved of countless questionable empires, dates and events) is exactly what they want us to be doing. I don't think that we should let ourselves be caught by this trick, so the most reasonable way is to either accept that there was one single empire/proto-state that was eventually destroyed/conquered OR keep wallowing in the official history's nonsense, choosing between the options, all of which are false by default.


----------



## Obssessedstudent (Jan 3, 2021)

Great post! 

In many "ancient" cultures, the 8 pointed star was the sign of Venus, although i think it was a corruption.
Philip II of Macedon, if he existed at all, that was apparently his first sigil.



NigeWz said:


> When it comes to the buildings and architecture, I think that all these so-called 'Empires' were essentially one-and-the-same. Tartaria was likely named so by the 'enemy' of the 'Tartarians' (more on that in a later post). The people who were hell-bent on the destruction of Tartary named it as such simply because they saw the Tartarians as 'demons'. Hence the references to 'Tartarus' in the BuyBull.


I completely agree and I think, that many of the positive symbols and historical people were twisted and used in a negative way, ie. swastika


----------



## Oracle (Jan 3, 2021)

I really appreciate your efforts of bringing many of the tart-aria.info articles to our attention.
Edit: double posted due to extreme difficulties replying today in my browser.


UnderTheOaks said:


> The Crescent and star is a known symbol of the Ottoman Empire and it had an 8 pointed star before the conquest of Constantinople.   Prior to being the Ottoman Empire which starts in 1453, it was The Byzantine Empire which had the double headed eagle flag.
> 
> Official narrative from wik peed is:
> 
> ...




"are the copper domed "tartarian" buildings similar to the mosques of the Ottoman Empire? "
I have thought this too over the course of my sh research.


----------



## NigeWz (Jan 3, 2021)

Obssessedstudent said:


> Great post!
> 
> In many "ancient" cultures, the 8 pointed star was the sign of Venus, although i think it was a corruption.
> Philip II of Macedon, if he existed at all, that was apparently his first sigil.
> ...


It's funny that you mention the swastika. My own research points to the swastika as being the Biblical 'mark of Cain'. Cain was the 'good-guy', BTW.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Jan 3, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> View attachment 4788​Greetings everyone! I have just finished translating a recently published article from tart-aria.info about the symbol of an 8-pointed star and a moon (crescent). The article is big, and has nearly 100 high-quality images inside, so unfortunately I can’t post a full copy of it (as it is very hard and time-consuming to manually re-upload and adjust every single image, while the forum's interface sometimes even crashes when I upload too many photos). So here is a short summary of what to expect from it (you'll find the link at the bottom):
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Eight pointed star has a lot of meanings.

-Double Star (4+4)
-Templar Octogon
-Bethlehem Star

......................................................






The moon crecent maybe interpretated either as SOLAR ECLIPSE.
Obviously modern history and muslims will roughly deny it.

....................................................


----------



## StormySummer (Jan 4, 2021)

The three moons make me want to reconsider the so called Sun Dog phenomenon. Curious.


----------



## Catalyst (Jan 4, 2021)

StormySummer said:


> The three moons make me want to reconsider the so called Sun Dog phenomenon. Curious.
> View attachment 5167View attachment 5168View attachment 5169



Actually you are not the first one who sees similarity between 3 moons and this optical illusion. There are even some people who claim that there were no other moons and try to say that this phenomenon explains everything. I know about this thing, these phenomena are called halos or crystal halos Halo (optical phenomenon) - Wikipedia:



The light from sun or moon is seen this way because it gets refracted by ice crystals suspended in the atmosphere.
But the thing is that all those bright spots and complicated patterns that are seen on various images are just lens flare. Moreover, this phenomenon is quite rare (at least not to be seen on a daily basis by everyone), so I highly doubt that someone would use it as a symbol in old heraldry and other sources that were covered in the article.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 4, 2021)

How are the ice crystals suspended?
What stops them from falling or melting and returning to the vapour state of being or indeed the liquid state of being?
Ice floats on liquid water but I've never seen in float on water vapour.
We cannot be the only ones who have walked this plane who look at the sky and ponder on what the hell is going on in our sky. All the symbology could well have been created in an effort to explain what is being observed and perhaps created multiple times either by people who lived at different times or lived in the same time but in different places.


----------



## Catalyst (Jan 4, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> How are the ice crystals suspended?
> What stops them from falling or melting and returning to the vapour state of being or indeed the liquid state of being?
> Ice floats on liquid water but I've never seen in float on water vapour.
> We cannot be the only ones who have walked this plane who look at the sky and ponder on what the hell is going on in our sky. All the symbology could well have been created in an effort to explain what is being observed and perhaps created multiple times either by people who lived at different times or lived in the same time but in different places.



I had the same thoughts for crystals when I first read it in Wikipedia, but either way, I have no clue what exactly makes the light look this way. But still, I have no doubt that it is purely a visual phenomenon.

As for the symbols, they surely can be viewed from different points of view. Frankly, I have no intention to start pointless debates here, I just posted the article to let everyone make their own conclusions.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 4, 2021)

I asked a couple of questions, nothing more. A forum without debate is a pointless.


----------



## liqouriceandhorses (Jan 4, 2021)

Do you think this is the same sign? Found in Scandinavia





Also these have the same signs as some of the pictures above, from Örebro where the main castle have been rebuilt many times, you can see those old big classic windows on some places still.


----------



## Catalyst (Jan 4, 2021)

liqouriceandhorses said:


> Do you think this is the same sign? Found in Scandinavia
> View attachment 5185​



Not hundred percent sure...but it very well may be ?.


----------



## Seven823One (Jan 5, 2021)

Eight pointed star has a lot of meanings.

-Double Star (4+4)
-Templar Octogon
-Bethlehem Star

......................................................





[/QUOTE]

Another popular 8-point star depiction comes to mind, the one called the "compass rose" : Compass rose - Wikipedia


----------



## gedanken (Jan 16, 2021)

Tempietto de San Pietro in Montorio​
then ( 1546-1550 )
Androuet Du Cerceau, Jacques 
https://bibliotheque-numerique.inha.fr/viewer/1789/?offset=9#page=10&viewer=picture&o=info&n=0&q=


and now




https://www.google.com/search?q=Tem...CAcgQ_AUoAXoECBYQAw&biw=1338&bih=710&dpr=1.25


----------



## Catalyst (Jan 16, 2021)

gedanken said:


> Tempietto de San Pietro in Montorio​
> then ( 1546-1550 )
> Androuet Du Cerceau, Jacques
> https://bibliotheque-numerique.inha.fr/viewer/1789/?offset=9#page=10&viewer=picture&o=info&n=0&q=
> ...



Thank you! A great find.


----------



## fega72 (Jan 17, 2021)

A "modern" 8 pointed star:


----------



## gedanken (Jan 18, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> gedanken said:
> 
> 
> > Tempietto de San Pietro in Montorio​
> ...



You are welcome !

Some food for thoughts ( Gedanken Nahrung  ;-)
Trajan's Column detail.


Drawings and engravings (etchings) from XVI and XVII century of the same detail.




https://archive.org/details/05291282.5246.emory.edu/page/n123/mode/2up
others page 123, 124,  126 etc.














crescent on the shields ?
who is fighting with whom ? ( romans had rectangular shields )
shields with crescent as trophies ?
what are your "Gedanken" ?


----------



## Obssessedstudent (Jan 19, 2021)

gedanken said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> > gedanken said:
> ...



That reminds me on this image:


----------



## Catalyst (Jan 19, 2021)

gedanken said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> > gedanken said:
> ...



As it was said and shown, the symbol was very wide-spread at that time, so I am personally not surprised that it appears here and there from time to time. I believe that we can find many more proofs if we keep looking ?. As for the fighting sides, I think that it was the time when people had already been artificially divided into different "nations" and were forced to fight each other. Those people, fighting in the picture, could easily be former neighbors (I mean that they belonged to the same country/nation/culture before), so I don't think that it would be reasonable to try guessing who is who. To me, they are all people of the same origin.


----------



## Obssessedstudent (Jan 19, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> gedanken said:
> 
> 
> > Catalyst said:
> ...



Basically the Tower of Babel story.  Makes sense.  “God” is essentially “The” story tellers [who think themselves god(s) of this realm] artificially divided the people and then made the people look like the guilty ones.
Reinforces my belief that the Old Testament was written after the 1300’s (post reset)


----------



## Curved Pluto (Jan 19, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> Cain was the 'good-guy', BTW.


How did you reach this conclusion?


----------



## NigeWz (Jan 20, 2021)

Curved Pluto said:


> NigeWz said:
> 
> 
> > Cain was the 'good-guy', BTW.
> ...



Simply by studying the text. Abel was offering blood sacrifice to Yahweh (the murdering, baby-killing psychopath), and Cain was only offering 'fruits-of-the-land'. Therefore, Yahweh found 'favour' with Abel. When Cain was asked, "Where is your brother?", maybe he should have said, "If you are the all-seeing god, then you wouldn't need to ask". Instead, he gave Yahweh the proverbial 'middle finger' by asking a question back to him - "Am I my brother's keeper?'
As many of us here know, this whole realm (real-m) has been inverted.


----------



## Septimus (Mar 2, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> Curved Pluto said:
> 
> 
> > NigeWz said:
> ...



The Essenes believe it is the other way around, that the offerings were switched. Abel's offering was really the fruits aka "the Lord's table" versus Cain's bloody animal sacrifice. Which is thematically and logically more consistent as Cain murdering animals leads to a deeper sin of murdering his own brother.


----------



## NigeWz (Mar 2, 2021)

Septimus said:


> NigeWz said:
> 
> 
> > Curved Pluto said:
> ...


That's actually quite plausible. This whole realm is inverted, so you could be on to something. However, the 'Essenes' is a whole new subject. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## gedanken (Apr 1, 2021)

details from here

https://www.raremaps.com/gallery/de...ilvanie-tiree-de-w-lazius-de-i-sambucu-sanson


Majority of fortresses ( villages, settlements ) ( >90% ) in the middle and east Transilvania. have no  religious signs assigned






Verry few the cross sign ( I think less then 1% ) in a mix of none, crescent and cross signes.





Few the crescent sign, the most left of 46° longitude S-W, remarkably Belgrad.
​In 1664 Nicolas Sanson the french author feels the need to translate the name of important fortresses 
( ex. Zeben H(ungarian), Hermastat G(erman) and Cibinium L(atin)) but not to assign religious hundreds of settlements in
Transilvania. 
Did they had one ? I mean a belief.


----------



## fega72 (Apr 1, 2021)

gedanken said:


> details from here
> 
> https://www.raremaps.com/gallery/de...ilvanie-tiree-de-w-lazius-de-i-sambucu-sanson
> View attachment 7898​Majority of fortresses ( villages, settlements ) ( >90% ) in the middle and east Transilvania. have no  religious signs assigned
> ...


This may help to understand it:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ottoman_Hungary


----------



## Catalyst (Apr 1, 2021)

gedanken said:


> details from here
> 
> https://www.raremaps.com/gallery/de...ilvanie-tiree-de-w-lazius-de-i-sambucu-sanson
> View attachment 7898​Majority of fortresses ( villages, settlements ) ( >90% ) in the middle and east Transilvania. have no  religious signs assigned
> ...



A great find, thank you! As for their beliefs, I suppose that they didn't have a religion in our modern understanding of this word. The symbol of moon (crescent) was used to symbolize affiliation with a certain faction. As it was stated and demonstrated in the article, moon was a dwelling place of gods, and therefore one of the things which symbolized them. But even though it was not a religion, I still believe that there was some ideology, though we can't say for sure what it looked like.


----------



## fega72 (Apr 1, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> gedanken said:
> 
> 
> > details from here
> ...


The fortresses, cities, villages marked with crescent are ruled by the Ottoman Empire (1541 to 1699). Nothing to do with religion.


----------



## Luz Bella (Apr 1, 2021)

*Spoiler alert! *


Thank you for sharing this summary of the article you translated on www.tart-aria.info 
An Overlooked Symbol of the Old Civilization. I hadn't read it until a few moments ago. I had only read the summary that you posted here a few months ago and I already found it very interesting. But the real core is, as you said, in the original article.


Very good! 

Three moons. Three bases from where the human or non-human Lords who are our creators or invaders, watch over us, subjugate, hypnotize us and so on. 

The common denominator is the moon. By now we know that there was a global civilization and that there were natural and / or provoked cataclysms that destroyed that world civilization. 

Three factions fought each other or two moons (bases) belonged to the same side that were defeated and were destroyed or ran away.  

So, we have:

1.Eagles (the victors) 
2.Snakes 
3.Star 

2. and 3. left but we do not know if they were/are allies or not. So it might as well have been everyone against everyone. Three sides. 

Is the side that currently is on the moon that of the Eagles? Or not? Perhaps the moon that remains is an empty shell of war that belonged to one of the losing sides. Maybe that's why it has been bombarded with nuclear weapons (according to some versions) It may be that there are some losers hidden inside it.

It may well be our _old friends _from the Sumerians: 

Enlil: Eagle. Lord of the skies. Enki: Serpent-Dragon 
Ishtar: Star 

The question is: 
Will the Serpents and Stars return to their revenge? When? Together or separately?


----------



## fabiorem (Apr 2, 2021)

What if the byzantine empire was the de facto western roman empire, while the turks were the eastern roman empire, which then extended as far as Mongolia (and later became modern Tartaria)? The history was then juxtaposed to a more western location and rewritten for "ancient times" (and also possibly to hide Aquitaine, the frankish kingdom which could have built the acropolis). This would explain why this moon and 8-pointed star featured in roman shields and ottoman flags, while the two-headed eagle, a byzantine symbol, also featured among germans and russians (both of which had their own caesars, ie german kaiser and russian czar/tsar). The turks already called Anatolia as "Rum" even before they conquered Constantinople. The roman depictions would be from before the split.


----------



## Megalonymous (Apr 2, 2021)

centrum mundi

this is the place the hatim line and the Damascus gate line cross. Lud is Shems grandson. breg is a hill.

Midrash Rabba (Eikha Rabba 1:32)
Rabban Yohanan ben Zakkai, during the Roman siege of Jerusalem, requested of Vespasian that he spare the Damascus gate of the city that lead to Lydda (Lod/Lud). When the city was eventually taken, the Arab auxiliaries who had fought alongside the Romans under their general, Fanjar, also spared the wall from destruction. The chronicler who brings down the historical record adds: "And it was decreed in heaven that it should never be destroyed, seeing that the Divine Presence dwells in the west. 

and

Lo! the first Sanctuary appointed for mankind was that at Becca, a blessed place, a guidance for mankind; wherein are plain memorials of God’s guidance 


hatim points us to eden and zion

peace


----------



## Catalyst (Apr 2, 2021)

Luz Bella said:


> *Spoiler alert! *
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing this summary of the article you translated on www.tart-aria.info
> ...



I don't think there will be a revenge or anything like that. All interactions between higher forces should be seen from a more complicated point of view. In my theory, they have their own agreements and rules of interaction, both made by them and by some even higher forces (there should be a hierarchy of civilizations in space for sure). Earth seems to be a disputable realm, which serves its own purposes for the opposing sides (which are two, not three, as far as I am concerned). I don't know what snakes/reptilians want from this planet, but our creator gods probably use this realm as a training facility, to bring up new/young souls. Those of them which manage to pass the exam (which is life itself), are allowed to enter the rows of the higher civilization, but those which do not - go for another circle (and if they fail again, the process goes on and on). This is probably the main reason why there is always an uneven ratio of intelligent and ignorant people on this planet (because this ratio is maintained artificially, to keep the simulation more realistic, or otherwise the "exam" would be too easy).

The reason why gods/higher forces fight from time to time could be some unresolvable conflicts between them. Everything else is probably regulated by mutual agreements. Otherwise this planet would be a constant battlefield. Nevertheless, there should be some logical end to all of this. Will it be a global conflict or something else, I don't know.


fabiorem said:


> What if the byzantine empire was the de facto western roman empire, while the turks were the eastern roman empire, which then extended as far as Mongolia (and later became modern Tartaria)? The history was then juxtaposed to a more western location and rewritten for "ancient times" (and also possibly to hide Aquitaine, the frankish kingdom which could have built the acropolis). This would explain why this moon and 8-pointed star featured in roman shields and ottoman flags, while the two-headed eagle, a byzantine symbol, also featured among germans and russians (both of which had their own caesars, ie german kaiser and russian czar/tsar). The turks already called Anatolia as "Rum" even before they conquered Constantinople. The roman depictions would be from before the split.


You are correct. There is actually no point in trying to figure out who exactly had one or another symbol at a particular point of time, given how distorted our history is. The main idea that should be understood and kept in mind is that the global and united civilization/culture of humans was split into many pieces, which then were deceived and forced into fighting each other. Some kept original symbols, and some were given the new ones, to make people think that they had always been on different sides of this conflict.


----------



## Luz Bella (Apr 2, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> I don't think there will be a revenge or anything like that. All interactions between higher forces should be seen from a more complicated point of view.


I would love to think like you, that won't be a revenge. But the evidence of the behavior of these Lords shows another type of personality.




Yes. There are three sides. 

Unlike you, I'm not so sure there is outer space. 

I agree that this is a divine school where God has crucified Himself in the human body. (Today is Good Friday) +
 And where one by one we will become Christs when we awaken to our divinity and as "graduates" or being born from above, we will pass to another Kingdom. Meanwhile we are here, dealing with the teachers and exams and bullying or being the bullies. 

Speaking of these interdimensional beings, if they are going to have an agreement,  it is The Star that is next in government. Ishtar. Isis. Venus. The Virgin Mary. The Jesuits. The pope already went to give the honors to The Lady in Her own land: Babylon, in the precise date of Woman's Day.


----------



## fabiorem (Apr 3, 2021)

I'm not so sure about outer space too. Recently I have been exploring the ideas of geocentrism, and how it fits with the seven spheres of hermeticism and mithraism (each planet being actually a sphere around Earth, while the body which moves in this planet would be just a satellite, like the moon is). There is also some consideration for quantum immortality, which I'm calling "continuity" instead, where the death process would actually be seamless, memories of it manifesting as the deja vu phenomena (and after 2012, as the mandela effect, covering a entire collective of souls, due to some catastrophe which could have happened in 2012).







> 4 _The Ptolemaic Universe III (from the book "Robert Fludd", by Joscelyn Godwin)_
> 'The Mirror of the Whole of Nature and the Image of Art'. This most comprehensive of all of Fludd's cosmic schemata follows the previous one in its general layout. The sublunary world is drawn in great detail. Fire and air have their circles, but water and earth are depicted as a realistic landscape on which stands Nature (see below).
> Under the aegis of these elements, as it were, are the three realms of Nature:
> _Animal _(containing pictures of dolphin, snake, lion, man, woman, eagle, snail and fish)
> ...


----------



## Luz Bella (Apr 3, 2021)

fabiorem said:


> I'm not so sure about outer space too. Recently I have been exploring the ideas of geocentrism, and how it fits with the seven spheres of hermeticism and mithraism (each planet being actually a sphere around Earth, while the body which moves in this planet would be just a satellite, like the moon is). There is also some consideration for quantum immortality, which I'm calling "continuity" instead, where the death process would actually be seamless, memories of it manifesting as the deja vu phenomena (and after 2012, as the mandela effect, covering a entire collective of souls, due to some catastrophe which could have happened in 2012).
> 
> 
> View attachment 7945
> ...


I saw your post in the General area but I don't have enough credits to reply ! ?


----------



## asatiger1966 (Apr 5, 2021)

Obssessedstudent said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> > gedanken said:
> ...



The humans enmeny used theit own language to divide and create chaos, leaving the people separate from each other and with a little urging forward everyone was fighting each other against their own benefit. Who benefited? The people in charge today. For the umpteenth time "what is the color of your parasite"


----------

